# Joined new gym - need advice on lack of equipment



## 101st Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

So, for reasons beyond my control, I had to vacate my long time gym as of late. 

Today I joined a new one. 

Some good. Some bad. But have some concerns that need mitigated. 

1) No benches or free weight bars. Only dumbells. Do have the portable benches that incline, etc. 

No bars period w weights means no free weight deads. They have smith machines, so I guess that will have to do. I need to do deads still!!!

Basically my biggest concern are the deads and the no barbell benches. 

Ideas for good substitutes for heave leg and chest work. 

Good news is they have a lot of solid pull machines for back work, which is something was missing at former gym. 

Thanks for any advice brothers!


----------



## Sully (Jan 28, 2015)

A leg press can sort of be used to simulate deads. Move your feet up as high on the foot platform as possible and concentrate on the movement. It's not a great substitute, but it can work in a pinch. 

Is there not another gym u can join? I'd continue to look till I found a better place. Or could u even buy a bar and some plates and make your own deadlift platform at home?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 28, 2015)

Thats not a dam gym whats the name of that fun center. ..no bars? Wtf?  Curves?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 28, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> A leg press can sort of be used to simulate reads. Move your feet up as high on the foot platform as possible and concentrate on the movement. It's not a great substitute, but it can work in a pinch.
> 
> Is there not another gym u can join? I'd continue to look till I found a better place. Or could u even buy a bar and some plates and make your own deadlift platform at home?



Sully,
What next curl soup cans and use gallon jugs a water for flys    sully just tell him he fuked up ok..
Kiddn101


----------



## Sully (Jan 28, 2015)

LOL. I'm trying to be civil with the guy. Maybe there's only the 2 gyms where he lives or something? I definitely wouldn't give a place like that my money, but, I dunno. Ur right, there's no excuse for joining a gym like that. Place sounds like the newest evolution of Planet Fatness.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok, so it's not quite as bad as I first described. Thank God!!!

There are multiple squat racks w bars and weights. I don't know how I missed that in the intro tour, but that's my fuck up. 

So, I can squat, bench, incline, and everything else. Just not sure about the deads. 

I was looking at dumbbell RDL. 

It's an Anytime Fitness. So, worst case scenario, I go once a week at 0230 in the morning and do deads while no one is there:headbang:


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

Never would have guessed it, but I was clearly the most muscularly developed dude in there. I was surprised. 

Turns out that I actually like the facility quite a bit.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 28, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> LOL. I'm trying to be civil with the guy. Maybe there's only the 2 gyms where he lives or something? I definitely wouldn't give a place like that my money, but, I dunno. Ur right, there's no excuse for joining a gym like that. Place sounds like the newest evolution of Planet Fatness.


Truth be told, my options sucked!

But I'm diggin it after actually checking it out on my own. 

Perhaps I was distracted by the split tail giving me the initial tour


----------



## Sully (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah, that'll do it.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank to you both for the replies! And the ball busting too. 

Always appreciate you guys chiming in!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

Ah golly gee ..lol yeah anytime is ok cause you can take a 5000watt boombox and play death metal at 2am when all the pussys are asleep.  Take a pic lets see this place some are good some not.  Thanks 101 and dont mind me im blind.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

101st Ranger said:


> Never would have guessed it, but I was clearly the most muscularly developed dude in there. I was surprised.
> 
> Turns out that I actually like the facility quite a bit.



Well fuk so u out meat hang the girls there.  Whoaaaa. We need pics take phone and add here :headbang:


----------



## NattyAsGraham (Jan 30, 2015)

I go to anytime fitness. As far as our gyms are concerned we have everything.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2015)

Post some gym pics guys . I know some anytime are small and have nothing and some big with everything. They all dont carry a standard group of equipment or weights.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 9, 2015)

Why would you even join a place like that. You would of been better off buying your own


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 11, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> Why would you even join a place like that. You would of been better off buying your own


guess you failed to read the part that addressed this, not to mention the part where I stated its not as bad as initially thought.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Feb 24, 2015)

My advice is to make the most of this place for the time being then move on when you can, switching up your training to different exercises is a great thing, it will force your body to something its not used to and dun-da-dun produce growth from it! Try one leg squats standing on a bench, super hard to do and will definetly help your dead lifts by training all those ancillary muscles in the hip flexors cause you have balance on one leg, and as long as the dumbells are heavy enough in that "gym" its a great way to train chest and shoulders, and when you go back to barbells you should be stronger from it, heck you can even do deads with dB's just have to high rep sets. And don't forget one arm deeds, which if you've never done are hard as eff to do! Well there's my adivce brother, stay strong!


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 26, 2015)

dozisthebeast said:


> My advice is to make the most of this place for the time being then move on when you can, switching up your training to different exercises is a great thing, it will force your body to something its not used to and dun-da-dun produce growth from it! Try one leg squats standing on a bench, super hard to do and will definetly help your dead lifts by training all those ancillary muscles in the hip flexors cause you have balance on one leg, and as long as the dumbells are heavy enough in that "gym" its a great way to train chest and shoulders, and when you go back to barbells you should be stronger from it, heck you can even do deads with dB's just have to high rep sets. And don't forget one arm deeds, which if you've never done are hard as eff to do! Well there's my adivce brother, stay strong!



Great advice man. 

Bout to move again...so who knows what gym I'll be at next month lol.


----------



## dozisthebeast (Feb 26, 2015)

One thing ive foind out as the years have gone by, im totally comfortable in just about any gym i go to. Its more like church to me, a place where i can go and clear my head, only thinking about the next rep, and sometimes just realy thinking abou. nothing at all, its may soumd kinda cheezy but its almost zen like experience. So even if your next gym isny all that great it still a gym and us gym rats find a way to make it work!


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 26, 2015)

dozisthebeast said:


> One thing ive foind out as the years have gone by, im totally comfortable in just about any gym i go to. Its more like church to me, a place where i can go and clear my head, only thinking about the next rep, and sometimes just realy thinking abou. nothing at all, its may soumd kinda cheezy but its almost zen like experience. So even if your next gym isny all that great it still a gym and us gym rats find a way to make it work!


Agreed. It's my sanctuary for sure!


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 3, 2015)

101st Ranger said:


> Agreed. It's my sanctuary for sure!



Where are you located?  Why exactly do you have zero options?  "Reasons beyond your control"  What are the reasons that you cannot control? 

PM with where you are at... If the location under your name is true, I may be able to help you


----------



## 101st Ranger (Mar 5, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> Where are you located?  Why exactly do you have zero options?  "Reasons beyond your control"  What are the reasons that you cannot control?
> 
> PM with where you are at... If the location under your name is true, I may be able to help you



I just moved and in another gym. It will work. Nothing special but has all the basics. 

...as far as the original "reason beyond control", that's a private matter brother. No disrespect, but it's sensitive in nature. 

I'm in North Eastern MD now.


----------

